# 1947 Schwinn DX



## SirMike1983 (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought two post war Schwinns to serve as candidate platforms for the multispeed cruiser project: a 1956 Schwinn Spitfire and a 1946 Schwinn DX. I am keeping the DX and will be selling the Spitfire. I've begun work on the DX- cleaning up the fenders/braces, tapping out dents in the tank and fenders, and generally getting acquainted with the project.

http://www.bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2013/10/1947-schwinn-dx-and-cleaning-up-bicycle.html


----------



## Kscheel (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks like a cool project with nice original paint. 

What are you soaking the fender in?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice! Great platform for updated drivetrain.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 8, 2013)

*cool project !!!*



alw said:


> Nice! Great platform for updated drivetrain.




cool project old schwinn dx nice !!!


----------

